# Calling all Hymer experts



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Good friends of ours in France are looking at buying a Hymer after admiring our starline b510 ( Mercedes )
They like the large lounge and short length of the 510 , also Merc would be good but hard to find in France. They are also keen to have the possibility of a lower bed as an option / supplement to drop down but not a fixed bed French style as they prefer to have more space in day time.

They are currently looking on Internet at vehicles for sale privately , all on fiat, mainly fiat 2.8, from late nineties to early 2000, prices all in region of 20,000 euros . Models are 544, 584, and 599 with u shape lounge at back.
Some questions that I couldn't answer are .....
What's the difference between 'classic' 'br' and 'BC' etc?
Is the also chassis only certain models or certain years?
Any advice on things to look out for on these models , either habitation or motor, I know there have been problems with the fiats .... Was it particular years? Anything to look out for?

One thing I said which is a personal observation is that the models a bit older than mine, with the split cupboards seemed to be a bit more solid, the split cupboards are better from what I have seen and the table and worktops are a lot more solid ..... Any views on this?
Thanks in advance for any pointers


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I think the Classic or BC means seperate shower cubicle although not really sure. The Alko chassis is fitted on early BC584s but the later version is only "part" Alko.. the same as BC574s
Just about to put mine up for sale but a 2005 model is worth about £28-29k.

Keith


----------

